# French Motorway Toll Charges



## patr (May 9, 2005)

If you use the French Motorways and are unsure of the Toll or Peage charges then log on to www.autoroutes.fr and you will be able to plan your entire route and see the exact toll charges. The site has an English version button at the top and you will get an itinery table at the right of the screen. Most motorhomes come under the class 2 or minibus category on the vehicle menu. The planned route has an added bonus in that each stage is shown with the individual cost for the toll stretch identified. Also it shows the route signs. If you know the price of fuel and your mpg it will give you a fuel cost as well as a weather forecast. Formidable!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Patr

Thanks, very useful site. I am leaving for the UK tomorrow and driving back and was just working out cost and you pop up..............

PS have you seen the wide range cost of ferries? Speedferries......simple site, no crap, booked for £25. P&O site was a nightmare questions-questions and then dropped out....but would have been (I think) £142.


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

*Tolls (Class 3?) for 3850kg m/home*

Looking at the FrenchAutoroute site, tolls are more expensive for vehicles over 3500kg - ie Class 3.

My question is: how does the toll booth person know what the plated weight is, without looking at the plate?

What are folks' experiences?


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have just returned from France in our 810 Euro Mobile which has Tag Axle and GVW of 4.5T.Of approximately 10 tolls paid 8 class 2, 1 class 3 and for Millau Viaduct class 4 despite protests,24 euros.

Class seams to be at discretion of attendant.

In Spain similar story 50% class 1, 50% class 2. Females appeared to be harsher!


----------

